# Gas smell on restart??



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey all,
I really like my new Cruze about 90% of the time. But I've noticed a strange phenomenon:

If I drive for a while, then shut down and run into a store or something and then fire it up again with the ventilation fan (a/c or not, doesn't matter) I get a whiff of unburned gasoline for about 30 sec.

Anyone else had this happen? It doesn't happen on a cold start, just after it's run a while.


----------



## 2012cruze (Sep 2, 2011)

This happens to me as well and mine is a 2012 (1.4L). I looked under it, over it, and around it to try and find where the odor is coming from and I cannot. You are right, it only happens when the engine is warm.


----------



## CheezHead (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello...We have a 2011 Eco and ours does the same thing. Only when warmed up. We had it at the dealer once and they could'nt find anything either. I have looked several times and see no fuel leaks anywhere.

Any thoughts??


----------



## sl8ty (Feb 5, 2012)

Same problem here. My dealer found a faulty Fuel Vapor Canister. It was full of fuel. I definite no-no and a potentially dangerous, if not a very serious problem. I would get to your dealers and have that part checked. Best of luck.


----------



## majorhall14 (Apr 19, 2012)

i have that same problem as described here with my 2011 LS. Did replacing the Fuel Vapor Canister fix the problem?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the problem as well on a 2012 1LT. Anyone have a picture of where this thing is and is it something that can be checked for fuel?


----------



## CruzerNan (Apr 23, 2014)

I have also had this happen. Took it to the dealership and they couldn't find anything. I'm glad I am not the only one and am going to mention this to them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Are you guys overfilling your gas tanks, or letting the pump shut off on first click?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

If anyone would like assistance with this fuel concern, we would be happy to help! Just send a PM our way with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Thanks .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

